# Indoor mulberry?



## Odin's Gma (Jun 11, 2015)

Has anyone ever tried growing mulberry trees or bushes inside? Any luck? Any tips?

I am in Minnesota so outside year round for them isn't an option, but I have read so many posts about how much your torts love them, I just can't help but think Odin is missing out! He is a sulcata so if they never fruit I don't care, I just want some tasty mulberry leaves for my little buddy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 11, 2015)

I found a dwarf species that I'm growing in a pot. I'm training it to grow bushy and stay short.
With a large pot, you would have the option of dragging it indoors and find out. To me, it seems to need more sun than indoors would provide.
They do like those leaves.


----------



## jaizei (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't think I ever grew mulberry but I've grown other trees indoors so it's possible. What type of room do you have for it? Would it be in a dedicated 'reptile room' or in a shared space? HID grow lights can work well but require space and create quite a bit of heat.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jun 11, 2015)

In pretty sure you can grow mulberry trees outdoors in Minnesota. They probably wouldn't fruit indoors unless you had a greenhouse.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 11, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I found a dwarf species that I'm growing in a pot. I'm training it to grow bushy and stay short.
> With a large pot, you would have the option of dragging it indoors and find out. To me, it seems to need more sun than indoors would provide.
> They do like those leaves.


*ears perk up* Dwarf species? Hello Google search!
I have been dragging the hibiscus and a couple other plants in and out for a few years, what's one more? 



jaizei said:


> I don't think I ever grew mulberry but I've grown other trees indoors so it's possible. What type of room do you have for it? Would it be in a dedicated 'reptile room' or in a shared space? HID grow lights can work well but require space and create quite a bit of heat.


Last summer I grew all of his food in pots and trays the dining room (the husband was not a fan). It has south facing glass doors so it gets a lot of direct sun, but I have been toying with the idea of converting one of the bedrooms into a tortoise room / grow room with lights and everything if the older kid moves out any time soon. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm with johnsonboswell on this. The mulberry tree goes dormant in the winter, dropping all leaves in Autumn. So I see no reason why a very cold winter would kill the tree.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 11, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm with johnsonboswell on this. The mulberry tree goes dormant in the winter, dropping all leaves in Autumn. So I see no reason why a very cold winter would kill the tree.


I was thinking I could keep it in a pot and leave it in the garage while dormant as sort of a buffer. Our garage isn't heated or well insulated so it still gets cold as heck, but for plants there is a big difference between zero degrees and -40.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 11, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> In pretty sure you can grow mulberry trees outdoors in Minnesota. They probably wouldn't fruit indoors unless you had a greenhouse.


I've read that they are hardy to zone 5 and I am on the north end of zone 4. I think that may be pushing it.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 11, 2015)

Mulberry grows in Moscow Russia. No disrespect to how cold it gets here, but that beats it for long cold winters. I get an overabundance of mulberry from the mulberry angel, then what to do? I dry it and place it in large plastic drums with a bit of rice in the bottom to act as a desiccant. During the summer even when fresh is available for feeding I will sprinkle in some dry just so the tortoises are familiar with it. Then when the local trees are dormant, I use a much greater proportion of the dried crumpled leaves. I've done this for a two years now, they will just eat the dried all by itself to some extent only they seem to know about. 

When I feed fresh mulberry I will place whole small stems with several leaves into the enclosures, they will eat most right away, but that amount which dries, I leave in, and sometimes they will preferentially eat the dry even when fresh is available from the next small branch. I had kept whole dry leaves before, uncrumpled, and fed that out, but they don't seem to mind picking through the salad for the larger dry bits, if that's what they really crave.

It is universally desired by tortoises in my experience.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 11, 2015)

Not only did I find a seller for a couple of dwarf mulberry plants, I found seeds for white mulberry which IS hardy to zone 4!!!!! 
So, soon I will have both! Thank you Amazon, and thank you @ZEROPILOT , @johnsonnboswell and @Yvonne G for making me do more research! Odin would thank you too, but he isn't very adept at typing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 11, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Not only did I find a seller for a couple of dwarf mulberry plants, I found seeds for white mulberry which IS hardy to zone 4!!!!!
> So, soon I will have both! Thank you Amazon, and thank you @ZEROPILOT , @johnsonnboswell and @Yvonne G for making me do more research! Odin would thank you too, but he isn't very adept at typing.


One thing I was told by the nursery and it was SOOO true is that when you re pot the plant, it will soon look like it has died. Water it and it will come right back.
It will.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 11, 2015)

Will said:


> Mulberry grows in Moscow Russia. No disrespect to how cold it gets here, but that beats it for long cold winters.


Actually, Moscow is zone 5b, i'm 4a....



> It is universally desired by tortoises in my experience.


That is what I have read which is why I MUST acquire this tasty treat! I am so excited.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 11, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Actually, Moscow is zone 5b, i'm 4a....
> 
> 
> You win, or maybe loose? Either way, Mulberry will grow there. The potential to grow it indoors is also good, but if you can have a giant, essentially take care of itself tree outdoors, seems easier. There are mulberry varieties that grow in the Himalayas as well. snow, ice, and extended freezing. It's a tough tree and tasty too. Try some fresh young leaves yourself, they taste good.
> ...


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 11, 2015)

Will said:


> You win, or maybe loose? Either way, Mulberry will grow there. The potential to grow it indoors is also good, but if you can have a giant, essentially take care of itself tree outdoors, seems easier. There are mulberry varieties that grow in the Himalayas as well. snow, ice, and extended freezing. It's a tough tree and tasty too. Try some fresh young leaves yourself, they taste good.


I almost wrote that "I win", but it didn't feel like a win. 

I am SO looking forward to getting them!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah, I'll have to pay more attention to facts over the cold tolerance boasts of some family.

Either way 

http://www.raintreenursery.com/Regional_Plants.html#COLDESTPARTS

It looks like Mulberry will grow outside in your region. I hope I didn't misread the webpage.

I guess though others talk about it as a leaf for tortoise food, just call me 'Willy Mulberry Leaf'. I've planted a few along a drainage behind my house.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 11, 2015)

Dwart trees still reach 8 to 10 feel.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 11, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Dwart trees still reach 8 to 10 feel.


If it makes Odin happy, I will find a way to manage. There will of course be some pruning involved...


----------



## Ariza (Jun 11, 2015)

Wish I could grow it in my backyard. BUT, a couple of decades ago I owned a house with 5 mulberries and I developed asthma-like symptons. Right after I had them all cut down my symptoms went away. So, I'm too scared to plant a mulberry now in my new house. Wish I knew someone who has one and could give me some leaves.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jun 11, 2015)

Plant one on public hand & tend it in secret?


----------



## poco (Jun 11, 2015)

My MEE won't eat it. Funny thing is that they like the smell, will take a bite, and then spit it all out. 
Tried several times, feeding only leaves, whole branch, and let it there for a few days, they just won't touch it.
The only time they eat it is if I cut it small and mix with Mazuri.
Not sure what's wrong, as it looks like most if not all other tortoises like it.


----------



## leigti (Jun 11, 2015)

So far my Russian tortoise doesn't like it.


----------



## taza (Jun 12, 2015)

Is a weeping mulberry the same as the ones you speak of? I have one in my backyard is it safe to feed as well?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 12, 2015)

taza said:


> Is a weeping mulberry the same as the ones you speak of? I have one in my backyard is it safe to feed as well?
> View attachment 133901


From what I have read a weeping mulberry is a variant of morus alba, or white mulberry, and yes it is! The white is what I can grow outdoors here.


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 12, 2015)

@Will 
Is it safe to fertilize a mulberry if feeding to the torts?


----------



## leigti (Jun 13, 2015)

leigti said:


> So far my Russian tortoise doesn't like it.


Update. My tortoise actually ate about five leaves today. First time she has eaten it. She will probably love it by the end of the summer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2015)

Mine is a dwarf black mulberry. And I have been able to keep it under 6 feet by training and trimming. My Redfoot like the leaves and berries. However our local wild parrots have discovered the berries too....


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 15, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mine is a dwarf black mulberry. And I have been able to keep it under 6 feet by training and trimming. My Redfoot like the leaves and berries. However our local wild parrots have discovered the berries too....


Good to know, I can handle moving a 6 foot tree into the house or garage, or I should say a second 6 foot tree since the hibiscus is already nearly that size.
And wild parrots? Color me jealous! Not that I don't love our local native birds, but parrots would be so cool! I would plant them anything they wanted!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 16, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Good to know, I can handle moving a 6 foot tree into the house or garage, or I should say a second 6 foot tree since the hibiscus is already nearly that size.
> And wild parrots? Color me jealous! Not that I don't love our local native birds, but parrots would be so cool! I would plant them anything they wanted!


All of the exotics get old pretty fast...


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 16, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> All of the exotics get old pretty fast...


Maybe for you! I have been in Minnesota for all of my 45.5 years on earth and I still get giddy like a school girl with every chipmunk, rabbit, hummingbird, eagle, raccoon.... I am a huge dork when it comes to beasties, they never get old!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 16, 2015)

OH! And my 2 dwarf black mulberry trees arrived yesterday! They look wonderful and healthy and bigger than I expected! Probably a foot high, but of course quite thin and not filled out yet. I changed out the dirt with some good organic soil and fed them a bit, but I will need a bigger pot so they will be transplanted again when I pick one up. Now to wait for enough leaves to let Odin sample them. SO excited!

AND! My hardy mulberry seeds will arrive any day so I can get those going and hopefully they will be big enough by fall to put in the ground permanently. I thought about direct seeding them in the yard, but I have a feeling there is a pesky tort who would nom them as soon as they sprouted.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 16, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> OH! And my 2 dwarf black mulberry trees arrived yesterday! They look wonderful and healthy and bigger than I expected! Probably a foot high, but of course quite thin and not filled out yet. I changed out the dirt with some good organic soil and fed them a bit, but I will need a bigger pot so they will be transplanted again when I pick one up. Now to wait for enough leaves to let Odin sample them. SO excited!
> 
> AND! My hardy mulberry seeds will arrive any day so I can get those going and hopefully they will be big enough by fall to put in the ground permanently. I thought about direct seeding them in the yard, but I have a feeling there is a pesky tort who would nom them as soon as they sprouted.


Mine like the baby leaves. Before they get fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 16, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mine like the baby leaves. Before they get fuzzy feeling.


Excellent! Those will be the first ones I give to him.


----------



## Careym13 (Jun 16, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> OH! And my 2 dwarf black mulberry trees arrived yesterday! They look wonderful and healthy and bigger than I expected! Probably a foot high, but of course quite thin and not filled out yet. I changed out the dirt with some good organic soil and fed them a bit, but I will need a bigger pot so they will be transplanted again when I pick one up. Now to wait for enough leaves to let Odin sample them. SO excited!
> 
> AND! My hardy mulberry seeds will arrive any day so I can get those going and hopefully they will be big enough by fall to put in the ground permanently. I thought about direct seeding them in the yard, but I have a feeling there is a pesky tort who would nom them as soon as they sprouted.



Can you tell me where you ordered those dwarf mulberry trees? I've been searching for one for my Leopards.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 16, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> Can you tell me where you ordered those dwarf mulberry trees? I've been searching for one for my Leopards.


Amazon, a company called Day Lily nurseries. Unfortunately it looks like they are out of stock. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00V5015NA/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

But it looks like there are a few others you can try!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=lawngarden&field-keywords=Dwarf+Mulberry


----------



## Careym13 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 16, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> Thank you!!!


You are very welcome! The more happy, healthy torts in the world, the better!


----------



## Amanda81 (Jul 21, 2015)

I got some cutting from a white mulberry off amazon last November and started them in my rep room over the winter, they done great all winter long and then when I stuck em outside they all lost their leaves and look dead. I noticed one has some new leaves coming out so maybe it will make it. I did them like I do all my plants when putting them out, I ease them into the yard after they have set in the house all winter as to not shock them or sunburn. Course my cactus did the same as the mulberry, it was doing wonderful all winter and I put it out and it started rotting. Makes me think perhaps it's a water issue. The cactus got put in a full sun spot on the covered porch and it's now making a come back too but I'm still kinda wondering about the mulberry cuttings.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 22, 2015)

Amanda81 said:


> I got some cutting from a white mulberry off amazon last November and started them in my rep room over the winter, they done great all winter long and then when I stuck em outside they all lost their leaves and look dead. I noticed one has some new leaves coming out so maybe it will make it. I did them like I do all my plants when putting them out, I ease them into the yard after they have set in the house all winter as to not shock them or sunburn. Course my cactus did the same as the mulberry, it was doing wonderful all winter and I put it out and it started rotting. Makes me think perhaps it's a water issue. The cactus got put in a full sun spot on the covered porch and it's now making a come back too but I'm still kinda wondering about the mulberry cuttings.


All of the plants I move from indoor to outdoor have adaptation issues of that sort when I move them, but with some love and patience they always rebound wonderfully.


----------



## Amanda81 (Jul 22, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> All of the plants I move from indoor to outdoor have adaptation issues of that sort when I move them, but with some love and patience they always rebound wonderfully.


 Ok. I was worried. I grow tropical stuff and are use to how they act each season but I have never attempted to grow mulberry, a tree, or cutting over winter before so I was worried. Like yourself, I attempt to grow anything good for my torts and my climate requires something's to come in and out seasonally. I was hoping the mulberry cuttings would be big enough to actually plant out this summer but I don't think their going to get big enough this year due to their set back. Thanks for your advise!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jul 22, 2015)

Amanda81 said:


> Ok. I was worried. I grow tropical stuff and are use to how they act each season but I have never attempted to grow mulberry, a tree, or cutting over winter before so I was worried. Like yourself, I attempt to grow anything good for my torts and my climate requires something's to come in and out seasonally. I was hoping the mulberry cuttings would be big enough to actually plant out this summer but I don't think their going to get big enough this year due to their set back. Thanks for your advise!


Mulberrys are deciduous, so they do need cooler / cold temps over the winter and they do drop their leaves. The type of mulberry is the deciding factor as to how cold. The "indoor" ones I have (black mulberry) are only hardy to zone 5, so there is a chance they could survive some of our winters, but it's not a guarantee. So, I will move them into the garage over the winter so they can get their rest without being directly subjected to our often well-below-freezing temps. 
The white mulberry on the other hand, are hardy to zone 4, so I plan on putting some seeds out this fall and hope they come up in the spring. I also plan on starting a few seedlings indoors, just in case they don't, and transplanting them outside in the spring. The seeds are in the fridge as we speak getting their cold treatment!


----------

